# 6. Dünsberg Mountainbike Marathon am 05.08.2012



## Toni172 (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
die 6. Auflage des schon legendären Dünsberg Mountainbike Marathon rückt so langsam näher. 

Anmelden kann man sich unter www.duensberg-bike-marathon.de

Der Marathon ist ein Lauf zur "Rosbacher Bike-Challenge 2012". 

2010 wurde die Marathon DM ausgetragen und die Profis waren voll des Lobes wegen der schönen und anspruchsvollen Strecke. 

Wenn Ihr Fragen haben solltet dann her damit, ich versuche sie gerne zu beantworten. 

Gruß Toni


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (28. Juni 2012)

Ich freue mich schon drauf. Hoffentlich komme ich dieses mal Krampffrei ins Ziel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jacphisto (11. Juli 2012)

ist chickenway dieses Jahr auch dabei?


----------



## Toni172 (12. Juli 2012)

So wie mir bekannt ist gibt es keine Streckenänderungen. Also wird auch der Chickenway dabei sein.


----------



## Toni172 (16. Juli 2012)

Streckenbesichtigung:

Die geführte Streckenbesichtigung findet am Sonntag den 29.07.2012 um 11:00 Uhr statt. 
Treffpunkt ist wie jedes Jahr auf dem Parkplatz im Start/Zielbereich an der Sporthalle in Biebertal. 
Es werden wieder auf der 54er und 27er Strecke mehrere Leistungsgruppen angeboten. 

Weitere Infos kommen noch.


----------



## Toni172 (18. Juli 2012)

Es gibt neue Infos auf der Homepage:




16.07.2012 Streckenbesichtigung am Sonntag den 29.07.2012 um 11:00 Uhr

Am Sonntag den 29.07.2012 wird eine gefÃ¼hrte Streckenbesichtigung angeboten. Start ist um 11:00 Uhr, in Biebertal, an der Sporthalle. Die Teilnehmer kÃ¶nnen zwischen der 27 Km Runde und der 54 Km Runde wÃ¤hlen. Erfahrene Streckenguides werden die Teilnehmer begleiten.

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

16.07.2012 DMBM 2012 unterstÃ¼tzt wieder die Tour der Hoffnung 2012 (15.-19.08.2012) 


Wie in den Vorjahren spenden wir einen Euro vom Startgeld jedes Teilnehmers.Der Veranstalter stockt diesen Betrag auf mindesten â¬ 1.000,00 auf.

NÃ¤here Informationen unter www.tour-der-hoffnung.de

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

16.07.2012 "Chickenway" fÃ¼r die berÃ¼chtigte "Rutsche" am DÃ¼nsberg

Auch zur 6. Auflage gibt es wieder den Chickenway (Ausweichstrecke) fÃ¼r die berÃ¼hmt, berÃ¼chtigte "Rutsche" am DÃ¼nsberg. Der durch die Umgehung der "Rutsche" entstehende Zeitverlust betrÃ¤gt etwa 75 bis 110 sec. 

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


16.07.2012 Shuttleservice am Sonntag 05.08.2012 ab 8.30 Uhr

Ein Bus pendelt vom Start zum DÃ¼nsberg. Ausgewiesene ParkplÃ¤tze befinden sich direkt bei der Sporthalle, sowie auf dem Festplatz Fellingshausen (Entf. ca 1 Km).

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



09.05.2012 Die Anmeldung zum 6. DÃ¼nsberg Mountainbike Marathon ist erÃ¶ffnet !!!

Onlineanmeldeschluss ist der 31.07.2012  24:00 Uhr

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

6. DÃ¼nsberg Mountainbike Marathon gehÃ¶rt zur "ROSBACHER Bike-Challenge 2012"

Die 6. Auflage des DÃ¼nsberg Mountainbike Marathon ist ein Lauf zu neu gegrÃ¼ndeten "ROSBACHER Bike-Challenge"

In Zusammenarbeit mit vier etablierten Bike-Veranstaltern startet 2012 die ROSBACHER Bike-Challenge. Zwischen Mitte Mai und Mitte August werden auf der jeweiligen Mittelstrecke (zwischen 45 und 64 Km) entsprechende WertungslÃ¤ufe angeboten. Hier haben Hobby-Biker/innen und Lizenzfahrer/innen die MÃ¶glichkeit, in 7 Altersklassen um Punkte fÃ¼r die Gesamtwertung zu fahren.

Die Rennen auf den bekanntermaÃen anspruchsvollen Mittelstrecken in Schotten, Frammersbach, Rodheim-Bieber und Bullau versprechen schon jetzt spannende WettkÃ¤mpfe. Ein Muss fÃ¼r die Bike-Fans der Region. Mit attraktiven Preisen fÃ¼r die Gesamtsieger und in den jeweiligen Altersklassen will ROSBACHER als Titelsponsor neue Akzente in der Biker-Szene setzen und sein Engagement im Bereich Ausdauersport nachhaltig

Weitere Infos unter:  "Rosbacher Bike-Challenge"


----------



## alex80 (18. Juli 2012)

ANMELDEN, der Dünsberg-Marathon ist der mit der Beste in der Region. Tolle Trails, fantastische Strecke, 1a-Streckenverpflegung und beste Organisation mit Starterpräsent von Orion, hoffe ich doch...


----------



## Dagon (26. Juli 2012)

Soll die gleiche Strecke wie letztes Jahr gefahren werden? Ich kann's mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Hab am Montag versucht die Strecke zu fahren, was zum scheitern verurteilt war. Die schönen Trails (z.B. der lange nach Krofdorf entlang der Landstraße) bestehen quasi nur aus überknöcheltiefem Lehm und Schweinemist. Selbst mit Schwung geht's da nicht durch. Cross am Bornheimer Hang ist dagegen wie spielen im trockenen Sandkasten. Ich bin ja eigentlich Optimist, aber das diese Passagen in den nächsten 1 1/2 Wochen fahrbar werden, kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen.


----------



## alex80 (26. Juli 2012)

Dagon schrieb:


> Soll die gleiche Strecke wie letztes Jahr gefahren werden? Ich kann's mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Hab am Montag versucht die Strecke zu fahren, was zum scheitern verurteilt war. Die schönen Trails (z.B. der lange nach Krofdorf entlang der Landstraße) bestehen quasi nur aus überknöcheltiefem Lehm und Schweinemist. Selbst mit Schwung geht's da nicht durch. Cross am Bornheimer Hang ist dagegen wie spielen im trockenen Sandkasten. Ich bin ja eigentlich Optimist, aber das diese Passagen in den nächsten 1 1/2 Wochen fahrbar werden, kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen.



Geheimtraining oder wie? 

Wollen wir es doch mal hoffen, der macht doch schon sehr viel Spaß!


----------



## Toni172 (26. Juli 2012)

Das 1. Drittel dieses Trails ist z.zt. extrem matschig. Dann waren/sind ca. 30m überflutet. 
Mal sehen wie es am Sonntag bei der Streckenbesichtigung aussieht.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Juli 2012)

ich würde ja auch gerne den marathon fahren, aber leider sind auf der langstrecke mindestens 90 starter nötig, damit diese strecke überhaupt zur auswahl steht.

leider sieht es im moment eher nicht danach aus, dass das rennen über diese distanz überhaupt gestartet wird.

eine andere, kürzere distanz lohnt sich für mich nicht, da ich eine anreise von ca. 3,5h habe.


also los leute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (26. Juli 2012)

Hi k_star
Ich kann nicht sagen ob Du schon mal den Dünsbergmarathon gefahren bist ? Aber die Strecke lohnt sich auf alle Fälle. Selbst wenn Du nur die 54er fährst. Ich kenne das mit den weiten Anreisen bei den heutigen Spritpreisen. Bin selbst schon 2h für 30km angereist. 

Gruß Toni


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Juli 2012)

zu den beiden ersten rennen dieses jahr war ich auch knappe 4 stunden unterwegs.
da waren aber auch beides mal max. 50 km.

die rennen waren toll, aber jetzt im sommer tue ich mir das nicht an.

eigentlich sitze ich jedes wochenende mindestens 1,5 stunden im auto um zu einem rennen zu gelangen.


----------



## DerandereJan (29. Juli 2012)

Super Proberunde!

54 abwechslungsreiche Km, gespickt mit einigen kniffligen Stellen... ich freu mich aufs Rennen!

Danke an die Guides! Guten Job gemacht! 

Jan


----------



## Franz Jakob Tim (29. Juli 2012)

In welchem Zustand ist die Strecke? Gibt's dort "überknöcheltiefen Lehm und Schweinemist" oder isses gut fahrbar?


----------



## DerandereJan (29. Juli 2012)

Naja...es hat halt gerstern Nacht heftig geregnet.... da sind klar einige Passagen schlammig. Das Wetter soll zum Wochenende trockener werden, da dürften 90% gut fahrbar sein.

Is ja auch keine Rennradveranstaltung...


----------



## onneraibe (30. Juli 2012)

Hey,
hat denn jemand mal eine Info zur Streckenführung^^? idealerweise natürlich als .gpx Datei oder so.. ; )
Vielen Dank....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jacphisto (6. August 2012)

UND? war doch geil oder!? und Wetter hat sich auch gehalten


----------



## Toni172 (6. August 2012)

War wie immer seeeehhhhrrrrr geil. 
Super anspruchsvolle Strecke im super Zustand. Dazu perfektes Racing- und Grillwetter. 
Was will der Biker oder Zuschauer noch mehr?????


----------



## DerandereJan (6. August 2012)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Dagon (6. August 2012)

Mir hat's auch Spaß gemacht. Die zwei Wochen Trockenheit haben selbst den angesprochenen Trail nach Krofdorf fahrbar gemacht. Habt ihr im ersten Teil auch alle soviel Gras aufgelesen? Ich musste zum Reinigen (zu Hause) die Schaltröllchen ausbauen, weil's sonst nicht rauszubekommen war.


----------



## guenththo (6. August 2012)

Sehr geile Strecke und wirklich tolles Rennen bis es mir mein Reifen an einem Stein zerissen hat.
Muss den nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall nochmal komplett fahren


----------



## IRONworkX (6. August 2012)

Schöne Strecke, leider oft verstopft und eine super Organisation. Hut ab AMC!


----------



## alex80 (6. August 2012)

Hallo,

wie immer eine super Veranstaltung, super Strecke und super Wetter! Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, meinen Bericht zum Rennen gibt es hier:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=89


Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## IRONworkX (7. August 2012)

Falcon war so nett und hat mit dem Handy gefilmt...

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DqBhfOXIsFYY&v=qBhfOXIsFYY&gl=DE


----------



## szkyr (7. August 2012)

Mann war der schnell


----------



## DerandereJan (7. August 2012)

szkyr schrieb:


> Mann war der schnell



Der stand voll auf der Bremse....die ist nur vor lauter Gravity in die Knie gegangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jacphisto (7. August 2012)

wahnsinn......


----------



## IRONworkX (8. August 2012)

Das war nicht Wahnsinn, sondern kontrollierter Spaß


----------

